# Creative Rolls Out Sound Blaster SoundCore 3D 'Quad-Core' PCIe Sound Cards



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2011)

Alongside the Recon3D external audio device for PC, Mac, Xbox 360 and Playstation 3, Creative announced its latest line of PCI-Express sound cards. It's curtains for the X-Fi generation of sound cards that led Creative's pack through the second half of the last decade. Creative's newest sound card technology is called Sound Core3D. Unlike with X-Fi which continued the tradition of high-performance native (hardware) audio processing by making use of RISC processors on the card such as the CA20K series, with Sound Core3D "quad-core", the focus finally shifted to the set of DSPs (digital signal processors). 

The "quad-core" moniker doesn't refer to there being four processing cores on the sound card, but a set of four DSPs, not necessarily hardware-accelerated, that work to give out the best audio. Two main DSP sets include Creative CrystalVoice and THX TruStudio Pro. THX TruStudio Pro is a DSP set that we're familiar with, some modern sound cards feature it, some motherboard vendors even pack it with their onboard HD audio solutions. THX TruStudio Pro provides THX TruStudio Pro Crystalizer, which works to improve clarity of lossy compressed audio, TruStudio Pro Surround creates a virtual 360 degree surround space that is touted to be better than the countless earlier attempts by various companies, at virtual surround. Smart Volume is a volume stabilizer that keeps in check abrupt volume spikes in games. Dialog Plus controls the mid frequencies to ensure the clearest voice dialog in games (cut-scenes or multiplayer voice chat). Lastly, Pro Bass is a bass compensation feature that works to restore lossy bass.



 




The CrystalVoice DSP is another DSP that improves in-game voice chatter. Acoustic Echo Cancellation eliminates echos and talkback. Noise Reduction works to suppress background noise, sending through only the player's voice. Smart Volume stabilizes volume. FX allows users to morph their voice to remain anonymous. 

Microsoft Windows NT 6 kernel, used in operating systems since Windows Vista and Server 2008, saw a relocation of the audio stack, that effectively made hardware audio processing useless, because there's no direct access to hardware using DirectSound. There still is the third-party OpenAL API, but it is greatly limited and doesn't keep up with the latest sound resolutions. For Creative to stay competitive in the sound card industry, it has to do what its younger competitors such as ASUS, Auzentech (to an extant), and HT Omega realized long back, which is focusing on high signal-to-noise ratio (sound fidelity), and DSPs. Today's system processors by Intel and AMD are fast enough to process several DSP layers without impacting on system performance.

Creative's new sound cards include the Sound Blaster Sound Core3D (base model), Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Professional and Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Champion. The SB Core3D is the base model, its PCB doesn't have any fancy EMI shield. It uses a simple PCI-Express audio processor that does away with most of the RISC processor components of the CA20K series audio processors. There's a rounded-square fancy-looking object in the middle that screams "SoundCore 3D". I suspect it's an EMI shield for the DAC under it. It features common HDA front-panel output, Fatal1ty Champion front-panel IO capability, and a common-looking set of 7.1 channel analog jacks next to TOSLINK digital input and output connectors.

The Recon3D Fatal1ty Professional ups the ante with a groovy looking EMI shield for the entire PCB, a red LED lighting, and a polycarbonate window. This card comes with a beam microphone that helps with the CrystalVoice technology. The Recon3D Fatal1ty Champion takes it a notch further with a front panel that fits into the 5.25"/3.5" exposed drive-bay, and provides some connectivity such as headphone out, volume control, and DSP control.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## seronx (Sep 2, 2011)

FX allows users to morph their voice to remain anonymous. 

YOU TOO can sound like batman(or david keith )


----------



## caleb (Sep 2, 2011)

seronx said:


> FX allows users to morph their voice to remain anonymous.
> 
> YOU TOO can sound like batman(or david keith )



Couldn't we do chippunk ages ago with SB Live ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

I doubt weather a soundcard being quad or single core makes any difference these days. not since DX was taken out of the picture.

OpenAL is an option, but development is stagnant so it seems.

For a long time a lot of games developers have been using Miles Audio - they say the list on their website is a 'partial list' but its huge! Activision have used Miles Audio for so many of their games.


----------



## Roph (Sep 2, 2011)

And let me guess, they'll sell various models all technically capable of doing the same thing and then artificially limit them via drivers.

Screw creative, they deserve their near bankruptcy.


----------



## Mistral (Sep 2, 2011)

Interesting, this board looks incredibly sparse on components. I hope that's reflected in the price too.

Not to worry though, I'm sure Auzentech will pick that "SoundCore" up at some point and deliver a monstrosity of a board with a ton of swappable parts on it...


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I doubt weather a soundcard being quad or single core makes any difference these days. not since DX was taken out of the picture.
> 
> OpenAL is an option, but development is stagnant so it seems.
> 
> For a long time a lot of games developers have been using Miles Audio - they say the list on their website is a 'partial list' but its huge! Activision have used Miles Audio for so many of their games.



Read the second paragraph again. "core" isn't an independent silicon sub-unit, but a DSP (not necessarily hardware-accelerated). The use of the term "quad-core" is gimmick by Creative.


----------



## mR Yellow (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd rather buy an Asus Xonar.
I'm so over creative. The Xonar is way better than my X-Fi.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Sep 2, 2011)

Very interesting, but integrated DAC/ADC worries me. It could be good and it could be bad. If it can also use external DAC/ADC, then it's possible to see it in Auzentech cards with lots of components. No performance numbers! Is it better than current X-FI soundcards? I was waiting for next generation of creative chips with improved performance and music quality, but this looks like gimmick . I am so waiting for a review (and technical data).


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 2, 2011)

lets hope driver support improves, else I am happy with my SupremeFX.


----------



## fausto412 (Sep 2, 2011)

*bullshit*

"The Recon3D Fatal1ty Champion takes it a notch further with a front panel that fits into the 5.25"/3.5" exposed drive-bay, and provides some connectivity such as headphone out, volume control, and DSP control."

really? like the old x-fi cards? no fucking standard hookups again?
i won't pay that much money for shit that won't work out of the box with my pc case's standard mic and headphone jack.


----------



## erixx (Sep 2, 2011)

My case frontpanel is connected to my XFi pins, but you have to be carefull buying the right card (as someone above said they sell tons of versions with gimiicks, oem, versions this and that, gamer this and audio that...)
The quality is fine and the stability is unseen since the AWE32 days.

So I have no reason to change to this card. If only games could bring us a whole new audio experience!


----------



## btarunr (Sep 2, 2011)

fausto412 said:


> "The Recon3D Fatal1ty Champion takes it a notch further with a front panel that fits into the 5.25"/3.5" exposed drive-bay, and provides some connectivity such as headphone out, volume control, and DSP control."
> 
> really? like the old x-fi cards? no fucking standard hookups again?
> i won't pay that much money for shit that won't work out of the box with my pc case's standard mic and headphone jack.



Standard HDA frontpanel header is there.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2011)

> There still is the third-party OpenAL API, but it is greatly limited and doesn't keep up with the latest sound resolutions.




sound has a resolution now?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone else notice the faitality symbol on the card ?

Also the hardware is pointless when you look at theri drivers and how big of a piece of unstable crap they are.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks like my old Turtle Beach. 

Congrats creative on realizing that you are outdated.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 2, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Standard HDA frontpanel header is there.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110902/bta063.jpg



lol Never had an issue hooking up my front jacks to a creative sound card.



Mussels said:


> sound has a resolution now?



I'm thinking they meant frequency? But I'm no audiophile so I could be wrong.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> sound has a resolution now?



Uh, always did? what rock you been hiding under?

8-bit, 16-bit, 24-bit....RESOLUTION!!!


----------



## Maban (Sep 2, 2011)

I sure hope they make one with a EMI shield that isn't fatality and Asia-only. I've had my eye on this new chip for a while now.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Uh, always did? what rock you been hiding under?
> 
> 8-bit, 16-bit, 24-bit....RESOLUTION!!!



and since when have we been limited in that respect by openAL?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

whats that Sata connection doing there??/


----------



## Maban (Sep 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats that Sata connection doing there??/



12 pin header, not SATA.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 2, 2011)

Maban said:


> 12 pin header, not SATA.



for optical drives, not that many drives come with that anymore.


----------



## Maban (Sep 2, 2011)

I doubt it's for drives.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

Im probably gonna get moderated but i feel a thread derailment coming along....






I cant helps myselfs


----------



## Major_A (Sep 2, 2011)

It doesn't matter how good the hardware is Creative will still screw it up with their drivers and software.  Against my better judgement I bought a X-Fi after all the issues I had with my Audigy previously.  If they ever hire good software engineers then they can have great products.  As of now their software is clunky and full of bugs.

For example, look at Realtek.  They supply a very large percentage of HD audio logic/solutions to motherboard manufacturers.  The software is pretty straight forward and to put the icing on the cake they update their drivers usually every month.  Creative releases a new "beta" driver for my X-Fi maybe once or twice a year.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 2, 2011)

Maban said:


> I doubt it's for drives.



Only devices I have ever known to come with a port for it.


----------



## Maban (Sep 2, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Only devices I have ever known to come with a port for it.



Drives connect to a sound card with what, two wires? Don't you think twelve would be a bit overkill if it was for that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

MAYBE

its to hook it up to a break-out-box of some sort that creative have in the works??


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> MAYBE
> 
> its to hook it up to a break-out-box of some sort that creative have in the works??



perhaps, I just hope they have made their drivers and software has been desuckified.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 2, 2011)

I gave up on sound cards long ago and just use the onboard codecs on my motherboards. I don't have the fancy speakers or headphones to justify them, and nothing really uses EAX these days anyway. Sound cards in my situation are about as useful as the first generation Ageia PhysX PCI cards.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 2, 2011)

Excuse me, but this card looks like shit and cheap nonsense from creative again... 

As Electronics engineer, why in hell these guys made such card like in there... Getting all crazy with power supply part, shielding, PCB layout, good DAC, CLC filters, chokes and the end analogue buffer stage with op amps. Don't you think there is crap going out the PC supply and EMI noises from various devices are making PC as worst sound source ever. Let us be reasonable and not talk about silver cables and golden caps, it is also nonsense and religion, but proper low ESR caps, copper shields and decent opamp circuit is a must have.

It is OK if you use SPDIF it is digital, then on the other side, why do you need a dedicated card at all?

I can not see the use of this card at all... the whole description stinks... I am using Win 8 betas, and have already problems with my Titanium MS changed something in the sound layer, it will be again - few years till they make a working driver... pardon they didn't, PAX driver was the one who cleaned up after them... My other Auzentech X-Meridian works like champ with it plain beta form even longhorn times, but it never caused my problems.

Concerning about resolution... yes openAL doesn't support multichannel 24bit and bitperfect playback... but who cares, we have kernel streaming and ASIO still... But with sound, it cannot not get screwed up as its worst chain in the whole route... Sound material i.e. source still hasn't stepped in 24bits properly outside studio, and people who use them wont be buying such card... And gamers? Personally I don't care if my explosion or rifle sounds with more crap ahem ~harmonics... 

Just searched a bit... I didn't now onkyo made a new card with X-Fi, like Auzentech... Another Creative done properly:
http://www.jp.onkyo.com/pcaudio/pciedigitalaudioboard/se300pcie/gallery.htm


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Sep 2, 2011)

After having so much fun with creative's driver's....and moving to the absolute euphoria of another brand, no amount of 'cores' will make my wallet open for creative again.


----------



## otaku_ex (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll open my wallet only if I see an Auzentech or onkyo card with the new creative chip. Creative should stop assembling their cards, it will be much better if they only focus on new chips, drivers and X-Fi mb.

Edit: Return of gigaworks speaker systems seems imposible at this time.


----------



## Maban (Sep 2, 2011)

For anyone wondering, the Onkyo in the link is an Asia-only model. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## otaku_ex (Sep 2, 2011)

Maban said:


> For anyone wondering, the Onkyo in the link is an Asia-only model. Don't get your hopes up.



unless drivers are only in japanese or chinese, then it won't be a problem.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

Maban said:


> For anyone wondering, the Onkyo in the link is an Asia-only model. Don't get your hopes up.



Thats strange. because I swear i ordered parts to fix my friends laptop from a dude in China on a site called ebay.

Asia only??? There are ways of getting things OUT of Asia and by that i dont mean being wrapped in a condom and shoved down your stomach.


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2011)

Lack of capacitors is disturbing.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 2, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats strange. because I swear i ordered parts to fix my friends laptop from a dude in China on a site called ebay.
> 
> Asia only??? There are ways of getting things OUT of Asia and by that i dont mean being wrapped in a condom and shoved down your stomach.



As it seems you're right... one listed in ebay, directly from Japan. Price may be steep, but if you compare these prices with professional audio equipment... it is very cheap 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Onkyo-SE-30...975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e8d3b477


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 2, 2011)

erocker said:


> Lack of capacitors is disturbing.


----------



## Maban (Sep 2, 2011)

Ferrum Master said:


> As it seems you're right... one listed in ebay, directly from Japan. Price may be steep, but if you compare these prices with professional audio equipment... it is very cheap
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Onkyo-SE-30...975?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e8d3b477



Honestly, I hadn't thought of ebay. I never shop there. I can't find the Titanium Professional Audio on there though which I would have gotten if it were available here.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 2, 2011)

Maban said:


> Honestly, I hadn't thought of ebay. I never shop there. I can't find the Titanium Professional Audio on there though which I would have gotten if it were available here.



You mean Titanium HD??

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...d+audio&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Or Creative EMU division?


----------



## Maban (Sep 2, 2011)

Nope, I mean exactly what I said. SB0888 http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=54548


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

Maban said:


> Nope, I mean exactly what I said. SB0888 http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=54548



If its the card i think youre talking about.

their usually abreviated as "X-Fi Titanium Pro"


----------



## Maban (Sep 2, 2011)

Those are Fatal1ty cards. The one I'm referring to is not.


----------



## swaaye (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't understand how people are having problems with Creative's drivers. My X-Fi has been fine for as long as I've owned it (2008?), and I even have the Audigy cards working great in Vista+ these days. Hell all you need to do is go to their site and download their driver pack if that's all you want. No "bloatware" whatsoever. Every app is available separately.

But really there isn't much point to hardware acceleration anymore. Part of that is caused by the majority only having Realtek (et al) dumb codecs. Part of it is probably the consoles (no audio DSPs anymore). Part of it is the fact that no other sound card company has bothered to produce a 3D audio accelerator for nearly a decade now. Still, you do get some nice stuff with Creative like nice up/downmixing (headphone downmix is superb), soundfont support, EAX/DS3D for old games thru Alchemy, cleaner audio than onboard, etc...

I think the shown card is the new X-Fi Xtreme Audio. That's to say that it's a software solution that relies on their X-Fi MB-style software. Maybe there's a more beefy product coming down the road.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 2, 2011)

Maban said:


> Nope, I mean exactly what I said. SB0888 http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=54548



As wiki says, and I also thought it like that it is... the only difference from Fatal1ty Champion is the silver colored mark and no I/O box... the hardware part is the same... so search for X-Fi Titanium Fatality on ebay.

Or get yourself a proper Auzentech or Xonar , you won't regret it. I own exactly the same card as you seek of... nothing stellar. Although I've hardmodded it overall, replaced opamps and caps. There were problems with systems with lot of RAM, of course openAL didn't work on x64 system etc , but with latest PAX drivers works OK at last.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_Blaster_X-Fi


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

Maban said:


> Those are Fatal1ty cards. The one I'm referring to is not.



THIS is the SB0888

the card is distributed in Japan only. digging deeper. People say its just the same as the Fata1ity card except no fata1ity logo etc etc.

Its like the XFi Titanium with the I/O shield on. -- their the exact same cards anyway


----------



## Maban (Sep 2, 2011)

The fact that it's not Fatal1ty branded is why I want it. But let's not get into that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 2, 2011)

so far the only game i've had a lot of issues with wit a creative card was Halo CE on pc, but that was quite a while ago. any time i would use hardware acceleration with the card along with EAX effects it would studded like crazy, even on a pc (at the time) that had 4x the requirements for the game.

i haven't used a creative card in a while though. I usually stick to onboard audio as it seems the software driven stuff with the beta "sound back" software works fine with EAX games. (i.e. an ALC889/888 based sound chip)

I may give these a go later, if they don't work well i'll just ebay it and pick up an asus card or the like.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 2, 2011)

Maban said:


> The fact that it's not Fatal1ty branded is why I want it. But let's not get into that.



I can understand you... but I don't care for the names, but what it does instead. One of my favorite quotes, cannot hold it 

"People know what they do; frequently they know why they do what they do; but what they don't know is what what they do does." 
 — Michel Foucault

Just Get then the Titanium HD. It is also not that bad... And the name is quite normal also


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 2, 2011)

Ferrum Master said:


> Just Get then the Titanium HD. It is also not that bad... And the name is quite normal also



at this Juncture. I find it hard to recommend an uber expensive card like the Titanium HD. a Xonar DX would probably sound a lot better and costs a lot less.

youre paying that high price for what??? real EAX support??


----------



## extrasalty (Sep 3, 2011)

Creative is as evil as Bank of America and Enron.


----------



## ranom (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm interested in what "quad-core" DSP their using. They do have ZiiLABS, and they recently released a quad-core 1.5GHz ARM Cortex-A9 Processor called the ZMS-40. Could they be using that for these cards?
http://www.ziilabs.com/news/releases/pr20110504.aspx


----------



## 1c3d0g (Sep 3, 2011)

extrasalty said:


> Creative is as evil as Bank of America and Enron.



Well fucking said.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 3, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> so far the only game i've had a lot of issues with wit a creative card was Halo CE on pc, but that was quite a while ago. any time i would use hardware acceleration with the card along with EAX effects it would studded like crazy, even on a pc (at the time) that had 4x the requirements for the game.
> 
> i haven't used a creative card in a while though. I usually stick to onboard audio as it seems the software driven stuff with the beta "sound back" software works fine with EAX games. (i.e. an ALC889/888 based sound chip)
> 
> I may give these a go later, if they don't work well i'll just ebay it and pick up an asus card or the like.



I never had a problem with CE. Alchemy worked well with it. What did bug me was it didn't work with custom edition which is what most ended up playing. I had heard you could hack it to work since they were so similar but never found anything on how.


----------



## majestic12 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd have to hear how these cards sound before passing judgment.  While I don't think it'll be the case, they could end up being absolutely fantastic cards.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2011)

majestic12 said:


> I'd have to hear how these cards sound before passing judgment.  While I don't think it'll be the case, they could end up being absolutely fantastic cards.



they could, yes.


they ditched the x-fi name, possibly to get away from their mixed reputation.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 3, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I never had a problem with CE. Alchemy worked well with it. What did bug me was it didn't work with custom edition which is what most ended up playing. I had heard you could hack it to work since they were so similar but never found anything on how.



it was without alchemy but with an Audigy 2 ZS with the XP drivers. Also had issues in vista as well with alchemy. I'll try alchemy with my realtek chip on win7 and see if it works better. (if it'll install, seems to freeze at 92%)


----------



## erixx (Sep 3, 2011)

starting to love onkyo, WOUW nice PC Speakers!


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 3, 2011)

seems cheap to me


----------



## D4S4 (Sep 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im probably gonna get moderated but i feel a thread derailment coming along....



i have a feeling mods stopped giving a flying fuck regarding threads about creative...

MOD: oh well, some new threads to clean up... lol wut, creative? well fuck that, man.


----------



## zCexVe (Sep 4, 2011)

Maban said:


> Nope, I mean exactly what I said. SB0888 http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=54548



I sold my Audigy 2ZS platinum on ebay 2 days ago. But it is SB0350.

Creative had/has some great hardware, but software wise they are really late. And I hate that all the new drivers they release are beta. What are we? Testers ??


----------



## KainXS (Sep 4, 2011)

instead of buying these cards you could just buy a motherboard with soundcore integrated or something, they're slated for later this year I believe.

1 slot saved, still I still would like to see them before a I pass judgement on them because creative has a "funny" history with what they believe is new and whats not, they're good at wording things to sound a certain way just for them to be crap.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> at this Juncture. I find it hard to recommend an uber expensive card like the Titanium HD. a Xonar DX would probably sound a lot better and costs a lot less.
> 
> youre paying that high price for what??? real EAX support??



you should compare them b4 speaking.



oh, btw I haven't had any software problems with my Titanium HD.
I also didn't have any problems with my XFi platinum b4 either(Daniel K FTW).


now, these DSP boards looks like shit.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 4, 2011)

Creative .. . .. .


----------



## fullhd99 (Sep 4, 2011)

this is generation thrid Xfi
can this soundcard support winxp???


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2011)

fullhd99 said:


> this is generation thrid Xfi
> can this soundcard support winxp???



see if theres drivers for that board from Creative Labs, if it specifies Drivers for XP then yes, but why run XP, WIn 7 Boots faster, runs smoother than XP did n this is on a laptop from 7 years ago for me.


----------



## Haytch (Sep 5, 2011)

Creative this, creative that . . .
My experience with Creative was rather simple . . .

I had an onboard solution which ingame gave me a simular quality output with my previous sound card (Some dodgy Yamaha card), then i purchased an XFi Extreme Music/Audio.

The result was obvious to me ingame. Obviously it was obvious to everyone that i played with.  The XFi Sound Card with its features actually being utilized ingame placed me at an advantage beyond other players to the point where i averaged 100 kills for every death in First Person Shooter games.  It got to the point where i was forced to record myself and upload the footage to shut up the accusations of wall-hacking.

As dodgy as the driver support was from Creative and as bad as most people make their products out to be, it must also be realized that the Xonar and other comparable products in this price range were not released at the same time.

The Creative card i had did the job to a supurb standard, long before anyone else had anything else to offer me.  The only issue i have with my Sound Card is that in combination with Windows 7 64-bit i have lost half the features and quality but this is not a complaint, seeing as when i purchased the product, Vista was still on the drawing board and the card designed for XP.


----------

